# Stolen in Toronto: 2005 Fender Jazzmaster



## max_eta (May 28, 2009)

someone stole my beloved Jazzmaster from my place of employment today. i had it hidden away behind a bunch of stuff, under a bunch of coats, but it somehow still grew some legs and walked away. i work at Steve's on Queen Street in Toronto.

it's a 2005 American Vintage Reissue 1962 Jazzmaster. White (but yellowed to an almost cream) with a tortoise shell pickguard. I've replaced the white knobs with black Jaguar knobs. The bridge has been replaced with a Mastery Bridge. It was in a Fender Deluxe gig bag, not the original hardshell case. There was also a Boss TU2 and an old ProCo Rat along with various cables in the front pocket of the bag. There is a large chunk of paint/wood missing from the bottom of the guitar, on the side where the jack is.

Ugh.

If ANYONE sees this guitar, whether it be at a pawn shop, craigslist, kijiji, eBay, or in the hands of a band you're seeing, or in the hands of someone you know, please let me know.

obstacle3 at gmail dot com
or come talk to Corey or Jeanette at Steve's if you're in Toronto.

pawn shops, all the used stores, and the police have been notified, i'm just trying to get the word out as much as possible.

there are some distinguishing marks on the guitar, attached are some photos:



















and this is a link to a photo of it (recently) with the black knobs and all that: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4458219&l=c46d2ba6e7&id=515503687


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'll keep an eye out this way for it...but i bet it will stay in and around toronto...

good luck....i hope you get her back...peace - paul


----------



## max_eta (May 28, 2009)

thanks man. the more people looking for it, the better!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in the downtown core near pawnshop row and I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Ill keep my eyes peeled as well.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes open too. If you were at Steve's isn't the coat area limited to certain people and how many exits are there where someone could get out unnoticed?


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Man, that really sucks. I feel for you.

Will keep an eye out, too.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

That's awful. I'll keep my eyes open. A white Jazzy with the Max sticker and the upgraded bridge is pretty distinctive. Good luck!


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 18, 2017)

I was considering buying a white *cream ( Jazzmaster US ) on KIJJI listed now. However, with the specific year missing , the specific model (eg: Vintage 62) missing, and some changed out tuners Jap Squire late 80', I thought I would pass on it. Its the same model and color


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Eyes and ears for you. Scumbags.


----------

